# Video Bearbeitungsprogramm



## ebimog (28. November 2003)

Hallo, ich habe mir von Pinnacle studio Delux geholt und habe festgestelt , dass man damit nicht die Störung von Video  Filme nicht beheben kann. Meine Frage , gibt es so ein Program ,  womit man wie Fotoshop ,  die Videos auch bearbeiten kann.
Gruß


Ebimog


----------



## Bypass41 (28. November 2003)

Hi,

welche Störungen meinst Du genau?


----------



## ebimog (28. November 2003)

Ich habe mit alten Videokamera die filme gemacht und beim abspielen tauchen so kleine  schmale weiße Streifen mitte  auf das Film nicht unten und nicht Ober Balke sonderen so in der mitte  etwa. 

Gruß

Ebi


----------



## Vincent (28. November 2003)

Eine solche Fehlerkorrektur ist bei bewegten Bildern in höchstem Maße aufwendig. Das Video besteht im Normalfall aus 25 Bildern pro Sekunde. Wenn du also Fehler retuschieren willst, musst du schon bei einer Minute 1500 Bilder retuschieren - ein Akt der Unmöglichkeit.


----------



## Bypass41 (28. November 2003)

Mahlzeit,

Ich unterstelle einfach mal, dass analog aufgezeichnet wurde und das an den entsprechenden Stellen die Bildinformationen einfach fehlen. Selbst wenn man die Einzelbilder bearbeitet hat man nicht wirklich an Qualität gewonnen..


----------



## Vincent (28. November 2003)

Naja, man kann ja in Photoshop auch arg zerstörte Bilder noch einigermaßen retten. Der Aufwand im Videobereich ist aber viel viel zu groß.


----------



## ebimog (1. Dezember 2003)

Hallo ,

Vielen hertzlichen Dank. Es muss doch ein Software geben um den älter Videos bearbeten zu können? oder gibts keine Software?


Gruß


ebimog


----------



## goela (1. Dezember 2003)

VirtualDub! Dort gibt es auch diverse Filter (VHS-Filter) mit denen man gewisse Massnahmen zur Verbesserung der Bildqualität erreichen kann.


----------

